# How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop?



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

I can't believe I just said, "hood scoop"...
But damn, my engine is sooooo effing hot under that hood. 
A hood with a small scoop right above the turbo would bring plenty of air in and force it back under the car.
Are there hoods like this that wouldn't look like some crazy fast n' furious bs????
I guess I don't need it...or maybe I do. Either way, it's crazy hot under there.

Ideas?


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

Take out the weather stripping in the front of the hood and the rear. That should get more air flowing through.


----------



## Ohio Brian (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (I am Jack's VR6)*

Cut some louvers in it. I think about doing that to my metal hood above the turbo area every once and awhile. Haven't done it yet though.


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (I am Jack's VR6)*

Louvers. Hot rod stylz.


----------



## Mac24 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

I know this is out of place but could you tell me the gearbox(transmission) code and part number for the transmission case(clutch housing side) from your o2m VR6 install please?


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (Mac24)*

Pop the back of the hood up.... Beetle stylez. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks pretty sick too.


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (djsheijkdfj)*

Louvers or an Evo style extractor vent to pull the hot air from the bay when driving will work well.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (MKII16v)*

I've seen it done, one similar to the WRX not the STI the regular one. It was a bit smaller though I believe. But scrap all that how about this.








On a more serious note:
























Here we go, yes much smaller than the WRX but similar location.








Coincidentally I spent most of the day today staring at the engine bay wondering where I could run ducting to cool that mother down. Hot is an understatement.


_Modified by -:VW:- at 11:19 PM 6-17-2006_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (-:VW*

This one I like the most..and would be the one id go with if i do decide to do a hood scoop becuase of the location..air would vent rite over the turbo..which is a major plus..








Coincidentally I spent most of the day today staring at the engine bay wondering where I could run ducting to cool that mother down. Hot is an understatement.

_Modified by -:VW:- at 11:19 PM 6-17-2006_[/QUOTE]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_This one I like the most..and would be the one id go with if i do decide to do a hood scoop becuase of the location..air would vent rite over the turbo..which is a major plus..








Coincidentally I spent most of the day today staring at the engine bay wondering where I could run ducting to cool that mother down. Hot is an understatement.

_Modified by -:VW:- at 11:19 PM 6-17-2006_
[/QUOTE]

Yea, hot as mother effing balls is probably how to describe it.
And yes, I like this one too....nice and clean looking and actually effective at the same time - not just for looks.








Does anybody make a hood ready to go like this?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

I think Chris had that Scooby scoop grafted in when he owned that car.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (MKII16v)*

I have seen similar fiberglass hood scoops like that..which have to be molded in place..Also one guy who post's on the kinetic turbo thread has a scoop that looks very similar to the one on the blue mk3.."Crazybigkid58" is his vortex sn...He was very pleased with it when he had it put in..


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

I would lean twords no on that. I'm pretty sure these are all customs. The Evo Style vents aren't bad either if you could get them at the rear of the hood.


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

another thing you can do is use thermal coatings and wraps to keep heat where it belongs.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (AlwaysInBoost)*

True but you can't wrap the whole engine


----------



## burtonguy567 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

NGP's GTi has a really nice hood scoop that doesn't look ***** at all...i believe that its a suburu legacy scoop and they had it welded or moulded onto the hood...looks really good too


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (burtonguy567)*

What I've always thought might work would be having a cowled hood like on Mustang's and Camaros. The negative airflow created by driving would pull the heat up faster and also allow it to vent while sitting at lights and whatnot. Not a huge cowl or anything; maybe 1.5" above the rain tray. Next to that the Legacy scoop is the next best thing, I think. A guy posted pics of a Mojave Beige GTI that had one done right. I don't think it was functional though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (AlwaysInBoost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlwaysInBoost* »_another thing you can do is use thermal coatings and wraps to keep heat where it belongs.


This is *exactly* what I was thinking. By concentrating the heat inside the turbo and exhaust manifold, you'll retain more energy which translates to quicker spool and better response in general. That the intake temps will be lower further compounds the benefits. The block doesn't emit nearly as much heat as the turbo and manifold, so that shouldn't be a primary concern.



_Modified by [email protected] at 10:08 AM 6-19-2006_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? ([email protected])*

I used one of these on my turbo Miata and the results were incredible.
http://www.titanmotorsports.com/bolotubl.html

It seemed to impact underhood temp more than coating my manifold did.


----------



## SSj4G60 (Aug 13, 2001)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (MKII16v)*

maybe something similar to what they did on European Cars project M3 from a few years ago


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (FMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FMF* »_What I've always thought might work would be having a cowled hood like on Mustang's and Camaros. The negative airflow created by driving would pull the heat up faster and also allow it to vent while sitting at lights and whatnot. Not a huge cowl or anything; maybe 1.5" above the rain tray. Next to that the Legacy scoop is the next best thing, I think. A guy posted pics of a Mojave Beige GTI that had one done right. I don't think it was functional though.

cowl induction hoods are not made for dissipating heat..
a cowl induction hood is designed to suck cool outside air in from the high pressure area at the base of the window, and a car with a real cowl induction system has an intake that gets it's air from the cowl.
most cars with cowl induction hoods are rice. they've just got it on there to look good, and don't actually have the intake system to go with it.
that being said, a cowl induction system has nothing to do with dissipating heat...they don't evacuate hot engine air, they just help suck outside air in. kind of a technicality, but you get the idea.


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

louvers... Cut some out of an old mk2 or mk1 hood and weld them in. 
Taking the weatherstrip off the back of the hood might work a bit but it sucks- your heat / a/c ventilation air is pulling in engine bay air that way and it smells well, like engine bay air.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (gotta_jet)*

I always thought they where more for cooling top mount intercooler,like Subaru's,what car has it as an induction method???
That blue mk3,looks like a Isuzu Trooper hood scoop,very similar to Scooby scoop,h
What about a scoop below the motor,or vented wings(bit more low key)


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (rossmc1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossmc1* »_I always thought they where more for cooling top mount intercooler,like Subaru's,what car has it as an induction method???
That blue mk3,looks like a Isuzu Trooper hood scoop,very similar to Scooby scoop,h
What about a scoop below the motor,or vented wings(bit more low key)

I know EVO VIII's don't have a top mount intercooler and after I test drove one I could feel the heat just flowing through the hood grill...seems like it worked pretty good.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (FMF)*

do this

































HUGE difference


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

On my Raddo I had a hot rod guy punch 9 , four inch louvers into the hood, directly above the intrcooler . then i mounted a street bike rad fan to the underside of the IC ,relayed it and i activate it from the air con switch (air deleted). The results are amazing you woulden't believe how much heat is scrubbed off with this setup. by the way it cost me a buck a louver to have them done and a hundred bucks for a spot repair on the hood


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (rickyrunamuk)*

Molded WRX scoop FTW. And mole's turbo bag


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (PBWB)*

im getting the turbine housing, turbomani, downpipe, and dump pipe jet coated.. thats what im doing oto get rid of all that heat..(well, keep it where it belongs) and jet coating looks good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by YuenglingMike67 at 5:42 PM 6-22-2006_


_Modified by YuenglingMike67 at 5:43 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? ([email protected])*

Hehe, I would imagine the SRI contributes to most of that.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_Hehe, I would imagine the SRI contributes to most of that.

actually even with the stock manifold on i was able to touch the throttle body and the manifold was "cool" to the touch


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Matt, where did you get that stuff???? I want to buy exactly what you have there in that pic...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_Matt, where did you get that stuff???? I want to buy exactly what you have there in that pic...

i got the DEI turbo blanket from summit i think or jegs, it was like 70$
use that on the manifold. Alwaysinboost told me abotu that idea.
then spent like 25$ on a roll to wrap my downpipe.
then about 140 from boost logic for the blanket.
If you want ill take you for a ride and you can check out my underhood temps.
bascially you can put your hand on the turbo blanket after numerous highway pulls


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

Another option is that 2000 degree heat spraypaint. It contains ceramic and is the cheap way of coating your part, and looks 1000X better than that heat blanket thing already posted. You have to heat cycle it a few times to get it to cure but it defeintly works well. I then proceeded to use heat wrap on all the hotside parts, ontop of the 2000 deg paint.
I used 2 cans, it was enough to cover all my boost tubes, downpipe, exh mani, and dump tube.
Before all the paint/wrap I could cook an egg on my hood, open the hood and it was like a sweatshop..... now i can open the hood and practically touch the downpipe.
You can find the paint at jegs/summit or a local speed shop, only $10.75 a can!!!!










_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 10:14 PM 6-22-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i got the DEI turbo blanket from summit i think or jegs, it was like 70$
then spent like 25$ on a roll to wrap my downpipe.
then about 140 from boost logic for the blanket.

All this talk about louvers, scoops, and such has me wondering if folks are primarily commenting from a cosmetic point of view. This should be a no-brainer. Keep the heat inside the engine/exhaust! Why worry about venting heat when containing it makes power *and* keeps the under hood temps lower? Matt's gone about this the intelligent, imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i got the DEI turbo blanket from summit i think or jegs, it was like 70$
use that on the manifold. Alwaysinboost told me abotu that idea.
then spent like 25$ on a roll to wrap my downpipe.
then about 140 from boost logic for the blanket.
If you want ill take you for a ride and you can check out my underhood temps.
bascially you can put your hand on the turbo blanket after numerous highway pulls


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_All this talk about louvers, scoops, and such has me wondering if folks are primarily commenting from a cosmetic point of view. This should be a no-brainer. Keep the heat inside the engine/exhaust! Why worry about venting heat when containing it makes power *and* keeps the under hood temps lower? Matt's gone about this the intelligent, imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im not _strictly_ commenting from a cosmetic POV, I would definitely do some other stuff too to help, I just like the idea of a turbo being air, water, and oil cooled.









Snatchin pg 2


----------



## rickyrunamuk (Sep 13, 2004)

You could park your turbo in a trailer for all that it matters it doesen't change the fact that more power equals more heat whether it's heat soak on the engine or latent heat fom compressing air, the point is that you want to mitigage any underhood heat to best degree that you can , not to mention its effects to hoses , wireing or plastic, ect!


----------



## Zupek (May 10, 2000)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_do this
















HUGE difference 

that's hot!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Matt's gone about this the intelligent way, imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm agreeing with this...I think I'll go this route. I'm just waiting on my hoses to take a isht because of the heat under there.
I'm not worried as much from a performance standpoint - the car runs fine...I'm just worried about isht melting.








Good thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks!


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (AlwaysInBoost)*

Are there any turbo blanket's for in center turbo's? I need one, if it does not exists then I’ll buy a regular one.


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*

Marco, I have something for you. I forgot to mention it in my other post, but I also used this heatshield on the turbine. With the paint and heatwrap it might be overkill, but I dont think you can really ever do too much to lower underhood temps.
This is what I was commenting on saying it looks better than the "bag" style heatshield... here she is








Jegs has both types, on center and tangential style, $75.99...heres the link http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://www.jegs.com/webapp/wcs...27919
Edit: heres the best pic I have of it on my car, along with the wrap and paint... sorry not the best pic, but you can kinda see..










_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 5:02 PM 6-24-2006_


----------



## BLKBOX (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Here's a good choice from heatshield products:








http://www.speedmachineperform...00000
I think I'll go with one of these once everything's in.


_Modified by FMF at 7:27 PM 6-25-2006_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (YuenglingMike67)*

jet hot is great. but it can't hang with tb coatings when it comes to blocking heat.


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (1SlowSLC)*

Thanks, just ordered one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (antichristonwheels)*

The very best coatings on the market consistently come from one source, Swain Technology. In my experience everything most everything else is just paint. USRT rally cars run their heat barrier on piston tops and on exhaust manifolds, dry-film lube on piston skirts, and heat dissipater on piston bottoms.


----------



## VaughanRapidTransit (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (-:VW*


_Quote, originally posted by *-:VW:-* »_I've seen it done, one similar to the WRX not the STI the regular one. It was a bit smaller though I believe. But scrap all that how about this.








On a more serious note:
























Here we go, yes much smaller than the WRX but similar location.








Coincidentally I spent most of the day today staring at the engine bay wondering where I could run ducting to cool that mother down. Hot is an understatement.

_Modified by -:VW:- at 11:19 PM 6-17-2006_

OMG I can't believe that pic of my car is still around LOL 
I took that one with the pro stock on my GTI as a joke years ago. That's funny.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I got the feeling that most of that dry film on the skirts ended up in my oil pan. I really like the rest of the stuff.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

Ah simple... run a twin screw instead of a turbo








Seriously though, those turbo covers are sweet... free bumpage for you...


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (Peter Tong)*

the turbo covers are nice... but some what $$ 76 bucks a pop... i ordered some turboblankets + header wraps by DEI (i think thats the company;s name) from summit for less than that price. you get much more in quanity than the jacket from turbonetics. granted, the turboblanket is not nearly as appealing as the jacket... but for the price and the quantity... i say get it from summit or something.
btw, nater, have you considered making some kinda of duct from say lower grilles of the front bumper or from undercarrage and route it to the engine bay? not sure which is more work, but i think you still retain that stock look


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (G-Boi)*

how about this for the hood








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2743469
for more pics


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_btw, nater, have you considered making some kinda of duct from say lower grilles of the front bumper or from undercarrage and route it to the engine bay? not sure which is more work, but i think you still retain that stock look

I've thought about it, just not sure if the work would be worth it...meaning, I'm not sure if it would actually do anything. At this point, it's just a matter of time before I get that entire turbo/manifold all covered in those blankets.


----------



## YuenglingMike67 (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (nater)*

nate, dont know if you saw my thread


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (YuenglingMike67)*

Hot coating/wrapping the downpipe has a negative effect on spool, coat everything pre coat everything preturbo though. Other methods you can use to cool the engine is via ducting, take it from front bumper area and direct to heatsource.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (Rado.16vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rado.16vT* »_Hot coating/wrapping the downpipe has a negative effect on spool, coat everything pre coat everything preturbo though. Other methods you can use to cool the engine is via ducting, take it from front bumper area and direct to heatsource.

eeh i wouldnt say that.
higher temps = higher exhaust velocity.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
eeh i wouldnt say that.
higher temps = higher exhaust velocity.

Just to comment on this, I think its better to concentrate on finding a way to get heat OUT of the engine bay, rather than just bringing more air into the bay.
Personally, I would probably jet-hot or wrap the manifold, blanket the turbo, and jet-hot the downpipe or wrap the first foot of the downpipe.
Like I mentioned before, I would be concerned about removing hot air from the engine bay rather than trying to cool the hot air already inside it. The engine bay is going to get hot no matter what you do with the turbo/engine setup. I think the main goal should be controlling the amount of heat the engine puts out as well as directing that hot air somewhere else.
I was reading not long ago on honda-tech.com about race car aerodynamics, and someone had posted something that would work well on the street as well as on the track. In the sense, you make a basic undertray that has a series of flaps and cutouts that make a pressure zone underneath the car that would draw air out and away from the bay.
This might be kind of expensive, but I would think it could be easily made out of a thin sheet of aluminum, and could be easily removed with several points along the front lip, subframe, and front parts of the body. 
When I used to race Formula Vees in SCCA, the whole body and undercarriage was held on by speed nuts that you simply pressed and turned to lock. 
Just a few of my cents.


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
eeh i wouldnt say that.
higher temps = higher exhaust velocity.

This is a misconception alot of people fail to absorb.
HIgher velocity=higher backpressure, backpressure goes up with square of exhaust gas speed.
Turbine works best in a high pressure difference ie high pressure preturbine and low pressure after turbine.
Wrapping the downpipe would increase backpressure, you have to decide what is most important for you the slightly cooler bay or the lower backpressure.


_Modified by Rado.16vT at 6:05 AM 8-7-2006_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

How do the OEM's do it? 
For example, how is the 1.8t setup? Is the turbo wrapped too?
How about on the Saab cars? Don't they now have a 6cyl turbo? How's it done there?
Just curious if anybody knows...


----------



## Feanor (Apr 29, 2005)

*Re: (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_How do the OEM's do it? 
For example, how is the 1.8t setup? Is the turbo wrapped too?
How about on the Saab cars? Don't they now have a 6cyl turbo? How's it done there?
Just curious if anybody knows...

Go and checkout the local Saab dealership.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: (Feanor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Feanor* »_
Go and checkout the local Saab dealership. 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## Roccorace (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? ([email protected])*

Do you guys sell the turbo bags? I looked but couldnt find them on your site








PM Me if you can help!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (Roccorace)*

You should look on hood vents (Mitsubishi EVO style), and even fender vents (Like on BMW M3's and Aston Martins) as ways of getting hot air away from the radiator and intercooler, not the turbo. The hood scoops pictured elsewhere in this thread are getting air INTO the engine bay. Inthe case of the Subaru scoop, it's only there due to the top mounted intercooler. 
Keeping the heat inside the turbo/manifold/downpipe will keep the engine bay temps down most effectively, and may well give you a power/spool improvement, but if you really want to get hot air out of the engine bay, you need venting from the engine bay, to low pressure areas on the outside of the car. This may mean a little aerodynamic research, but it will be worth it as it will make the intercooler more effective too. 
The engine bay of any front engined car is a huge compromise between aerodynamic effectiveness, and the requirement for cooling air to the radiator/intercooler. The fender vents are a good measure, as they release the hot air into the low pressure area at the sides of the car, so there is an extraction effect, as well as the ram effect coming in the front of the car.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (polov8)*

I put a heat wrap kit on my turbo, and it disintegrated and turned to dust after 6 months. Much of the turbo hardware (bolts and studs) also broke for some reason. (Unrelated?)
http://www.designengineering.c...id=31
I would have a real hard time putting a scoop or any kind of visual cue that there is something going on under my hood. I would probably try and run some ducts from the front of the car to behind the engine.


_Modified by Agtronic at 7:07 PM 8-6-2006_


----------



## G-Boi (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (Agtronic)*

i also hear that those heat wraps, they keep the moisture.. and have led to the dp rusting for those that have used it in the past.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (G-Boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G-Boi* »_i also hear that those heat wraps, they keep the moisture.. and have led to the dp rusting for those that have used it in the past. 

thats why you use the silicone high temp paint to block out the moisture


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: How to help dissipate heat inside engine bay??? "Small" hood scoop? (G-Boi)*

use ss 1.6mm wall thickness and you have nothing to worry about, the food/dairy/hygenic industry use 1.6mm 3" od as standart pipe on alot of their appliances, ask me how I know


----------

